# Game #18 (12/6): New Orleans Hornets @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Lakers Game Recap coming after game...*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The Hornets have three players out, right? Peja, David West, and Bobby Jackson? If so, then we have no excuse NOT to win this game...we're at home...they have injuries...we're playing great basketball...they're somewhat struggling as of late...we've won 3 in a row while they've lost 5 in a row...

Yeah, this type of game worries me the most...we can't underestimate them. With or without Kobe, we should be able to win this game and then carry on that momentum against Atlanta on Friday night.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

It will be interesting to see how the Lakers do without Kobe, and how they adjust to a short notice of not having Kobe in the lineup, if he does sit out.

At beginning of season, Lakers were used to not having Kobe in the lineup, since they went through preseason and the first two games without him.


----------



## CSILASVEGAS (Jan 14, 2006)

how is kobe's ankle? is the news up there still updated regarding his day to day status or is he gonna be on the DL? i say rest him or give him minimal playing time with new orleans and atlanta on their next 2 games and then bring him completely back with san antonio at home and the texas road trip against houston and dallas. i feel the other guys can take care of the hornets and the hawks without kobe.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

yeah, this is a game we should win, but with Kobe out nothing is for sure. Lamar will have to return to his beginning of the season form.

Having said that, I think there is a good chance that Kobe will play tonight. Every interview I have heard says that it wasnt a very bad sprain and he is trying hard to be ready for tonight.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Gotta take care of all our home games. We should come out with a win, even with Kobe resting the ankle. I love Chris Paul's game, plays with alot of heart and is fearless considering his a small guy playing a big mans game. This game should be fun to watch.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Here's a Scouting Report on tonight's game:

New Orleans/Oklahoma City brings a five game losing streak to Staples Center tonight. They are missing two starters and possibly a top sub (Peja Stojakovic and David West are out and Bobby Jackson is listed as questionable). This is a dangerous game. It’s dangerous because as we’ve pointed out before, a wounded/hungry animal is a threat. It’s a dangerous game because the Hornets have been off since last Friday so they will have fresh legs. It’s also dangerous because Kobe is a game time decision due to his sprained ankle. Because of our experience of going through training camp and the exhibition season without Kobe we should be able to compete tonight.

The Hornets start second year sensation Chris Paul at the point. He will look to push the ball and get them playing at their comfortable pace which is fast. He creates easy scoring opportunities for his teammates. Rasual Butler is a good shooter with three point range starting at the 2. Desmond Mason starts at the 3 and is a great athlete. He will run the lanes hard, they will post him up in the half court and he will cut and slash hard to the basket. Mason will look for lob opportunities both in transition and in the half court. Marc Jackson starts at the 4 and is a threat to pick and pop to about 18-20 feet. He will also bang around on the boards. Finally, local product Tyson Chandler has had some big games against us. He is a long player who will come to block shots and will get most of his offense from running the floor, offensive rebound put backs, and lobs. Former Lakers player Jannero Pargo has been playing very well for the Hornets in the absence of Bobby Jackson.

Transition Drags; Double Drags; Top/Middle; Guard to Guard Lag to middle; Elbow/Pinch; Sideline Rear (back to baseline); Wing; Wing with Opposite Big; Bigs cross to Wing; Step-out from Post; Corner – These are all different types of screen and roll actions and we expect to see these and more tonight. The Hornets used to run the Princeton Offensive schemes that Coach Byron Scott likes but since drafting Chris Paul they have become a transition and pick and roll team. Paul uses his penetration off of pick and rolls to force the defense to collapse on him then he will kick it out to the open shooters. It will be key for us to not let this team get out in the open floor and get easy buckets. If we can force them to execute in the half court we will improve our chances for success. The Hornets can play from behind – they have the confidence that sooner or later they will put together a run of their own (behind the tempo forcing push of Paul).










Defensively, the Hornets will use a 2-3 zone. They are starting to understand that they have a legitimate shot blocker in Tyson Chandler behind them to help protect the paint so that makes them more aggressive defensively (Rookie Cedric Simmons will also try to block shots). By taking good shots and limiting our turnovers we will be in a position to play the kind of defense that we need to win.

Source: http://my.lakers.com/lakers/news.html?id=5


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Here's a Scouting Report on tonight's game:
> 
> New Orleans/Oklahoma City brings a five game losing streak to Staples Center tonight. They are missing two starters and possibly a top sub (Peja Stojakovic and David West are out and Bobby Jackson is listed as questionable). This is a dangerous game. It’s dangerous because as we’ve pointed out before, a wounded/hungry animal is a threat. It’s a dangerous game because the Hornets have been off since last Friday so they will have fresh legs. It’s also dangerous because Kobe is a game time decision due to his sprained ankle. Because of our experience of going through training camp and the exhibition season without Kobe we should be able to compete tonight.
> 
> ...


Forgot to list your source. :biggrin:

Nice scouting report though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Forgot to list your source. :biggrin:
> 
> Nice scouting report though.


Fixed it...I put a link at the bottom. :clap2:


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

nice job basel.

good to see tyson chandler back in town. san bernardino's finest!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

KillWill said:


> nice job basel.


Thanks.


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> The Hornets have three players out, right? Peja, David West, and Bobby Jackson? If so, then we have no excuse NOT to win this game...we're at home...they have injuries...we're playing great basketball...they're somewhat struggling as of late...we've won 3 in a row while they've lost 5 in a row...


The Bucks were without Bobby Simmons and Charlie Villanueva, yet we still lost. Anyways, like most said, this game should most definetly be a win. The team just has to go onto the floor and play good, inspired basketball, which shouldn't be a problem considering Kobe Bryant is out (will mostly be out). That way, guys will hopefully stay aggressive throughout the game, and not count on one player to make all the plays. 

Anyways, I'm looking for big games from Lamar and Evans


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

wow, this may turn out to be a low scoring game...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tha Freak said:


> The Bucks were without Bobby Simmons and Charlie Villanueva, yet we still lost. Anyways, like most said, this game should most definetly be a win. The team just has to go onto the floor and play good, inspired basketball, *which shouldn't be a problem considering Kobe Bryant is out (will mostly be out).* That way, guys will hopefully stay aggressive throughout the game, and not count on one player to make all the plays.
> 
> Anyways, I'm looking for big games from Lamar and Evans


Where'd you hear that? Last I heard, he was a game-time decision.


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Where'd you hear that? Last I heard, he was a game-time decision.


Well, he is a game-time decision, but I feel that he will be out tonight. Why? I'm pretty sure Phil would want him to rest up and not rush back into the thick of things


----------



## CSILASVEGAS (Jan 14, 2006)

Ghiman said:


> Gotta take care of all our home games. We should come out with a win, even with Kobe resting the ankle. I love Chris Paul's game, plays with alot of heart and is fearless considering his a small guy playing a big mans game. This game should be fun to watch.


yup, we're blessed to have this kind of a schedule to start the season. at least we've made up for the two losses at home with two road wins.. the important thing now is to lock up the wins in the next two home games before facing the texas triangle.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

lets get this game started...im pumped


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

i think we really can handle this, with or without kobe. but lamar is definitely a necessity


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

I for one, would like to see Kobe sit this one out.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I wouldn't LIKE to see him sit this one out, but it would be better for him and the team...if the Lakers can beat the Suns and Warriors without Kobe, they should be able to beat the Hornets as well. Or maybe he will play and just get limited minutes?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i hope this doesnt turn into this weeks version of the bucks game


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

lol @ the kwame interview. Kobe WILL play.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

From the way Kwame Brown sounded right now on Fox Sports Net, it seems like Kobe might play. He said, and I quote, "You know he's gonna play."

Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hahaha..."The Mis-Direction!" Defenders beware! I'll be looking for Smush to use that tonight against Chris Paul...let's see if it works.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

They have just said that Kobe WILL play and start tonight against the Hornets. Let's go Lakers!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Basel57 said:


> From the way Kwame Brown sounded right now on Fox Sports Net, it seems like Kobe might play. He said, and I quote, "You know he's gonna play."
> 
> Take it for what it's worth.


Yeah Kobe will play and will start..


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

hopefully he wont wear himself out. minutes to gametime!


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

Well, Kobe's looking good so far.......


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers look good on offense, and look okay defensively...both teams have started out somewhat hot...Kobe looks fine so far.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow anybody see that sick move by Lamar?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, that was nice. A foul should've been called as well...

Lakers with 9 assists on 11 made shots...impressive!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

We're playing well offensively, but with we arent stopping them either.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

8 for Luke, 7 for Smush, 7 for Kwame, 6 for Lamar and 6 for Kobe


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Smush and Kwame are playing pretty well for us right now...34 points in the first quarter is very good, but unfortunately, we've let the Hornets score 30...we need to step it up a notch on defense.

But it's been very balanced so far:

Smush with 7
Kwame with 7
Kobe with 6
Luke with 8
Lamar with 6


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Bynum has 2 blocks in 1 minute...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Make that 3


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Chris paul looking like a 30 pt, 15 assist night on our point guards


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Vlad is missing everything...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Not a good start to the 2nd quarter...tied at 34 now.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

wow nice fake farmar


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Another 3 by Kobe from deep...I think it's safe to say right now that his ankle is completely fine.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

we arent playing very well....its just the hornets arent very good lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Down 2 at the half...54-52...that's disappointing.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Lol, I don't understand Phil sometimes.

He rarely ever puts in Ronny Turiaf...arguably our best hustle player. The Lakers are getting creamed in the boards yet Phil puts in Vlad crap waste of money in. His shooting is atrocious right now. Why doesn't he get surgery...shooting worse than Smushy Parker.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

We're shooting 56.4%... so we're playing well. Just that we aren't playing D at all.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

You'd think that the opposing teams pg would have an off night from time to time. But not against us. Paul is drilling us again. 

We look alittle slow reacting defensively tonight. We better pick it up or this could be another embarrassing loss against an undermanned team.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

just like the last game, sloppy start for the 2nd quarter. hopefully we'll clean it up


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

These guys playing soccer or what...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We haven't really played well to start the 3rd now, either...we need to get it together!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Chandler has 4 fouls...let's get him foul #5 while he's still out there.

Meanwhile, Chris Paul is killing us and we're playing like crap. Oh, and we can't rebound, either.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Jordan and Turiaf in, perfect timing too... no energy there at all...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

man we better not lose this game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The Lakers need to work on their free throws...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Steez said:


> We're shooting 56.4%... so we're playing well. Just that we aren't playing D at all.


..and we aren't dominating the board either.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

definitely! hornets are getting way too many 2nd chances


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Farmar and Ronny helping us with the and 1s... take out Sasha and put Kobe in lets finish this game off...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

****... again I say, take out Sasha, put Kobe in


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

nice one ronny


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Thank you Lamar.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

I Love You Lamar


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Call Time out, Phil :curse:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Big 3 by Lamar...time to get Kobe back in there and win this thing!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

gettin' some rhythm back


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kwame back in... we are being out rebounded by 14 boards


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

keep the stops coming!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Some life back in there now.... Take a look at our starting 5 come Feb or so...


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

wow.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And just like that, we're down 6 again.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

luke, drill those!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

They have Pargo guarding Kobe... fed the ball to kobe in the post


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Stop chucking 3s........arrrrrrrrrrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhhh :curse:


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

hornets are out of fouls. lets take advantage of that.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Wow.... horrible D


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

phew, lamar


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We can't keep trading baskets! Lakers are playing horrible defense right now! We gave up ANOTHER alley-oop to Tyson Chandler...I think that was the 3rd time tonight.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Thats because we are switching on pick and rolls that the Tyson is left with Smush on him....


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Luke 0-3 from 3


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

has luke even made one 3 this game?


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

oh, well there ya go.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Steez said:


> Luke 0-3 from 3


:boohoo2: I know


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

a.y.h. said:


> has luke even made one 3 this game?


Nope. Violation bringing the ball in... wow... wtf is wrong with Lamar?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

For leading the league in 3-point percentage, Luke is really struggling from there right now and needs to stop shooting them.

We're down 6 with 4:38 left...and a horrible turnover by Lamar Odom.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

what was that?


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

hasnt been luke's night for a while


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

We are being booed..... horrible game today


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We suck at rebounding...18 offensive rebounds for the Hornets...are you kidding me?!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Make that 0-4


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I can't bear this anymore. :verysad:


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

mann.. luke.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What The Hell Is Luke Doing?! The Hornets Are Out Of Fouls!!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

They are out of fouls, I dont understand why Kobe is not shooting or why we aren't driving in..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

****ing Luke Walton


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...well, I guess we need to look on the bright side...12-6 is still a pretty good record...down 8 with about 2:30 left...the way we're playing, we're finished and we need to start watching tapes of the Atlanta Hawks.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

not looking too good.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Wow...well, I guess we need to look on the bright side...12-6 is still a pretty good record....


but i like 13-5!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Another three? Wow...


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

They come out of a timeout and Lamar chucks a 3??????


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

This is a game the Lakers should win and when their schedule gets tougher losses like these are going to hurt real bad.

I think now is about the time to give Kobe the ball and everyone just get the **** out of his way. And put Luke Walton on the bench.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Its over.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

wow thats a direct insult to me


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Coming out of the timeout, we shoot two 3's...and mis both. Unbelievable! And on the other end, Pargo just ended the game.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Ex Laker Pargo with the dagger.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

^ ...and so did Kobe. :whatever:


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

him drilling that three, i mean.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

The fans there are just dead... Paul gets the O rebound on the FT wow.. then an alley oop


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Dayum, Pargo is on fiyah!


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

ANNNNND game.... damn.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

wow. lakers are gift wrapping assists for chris paul


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Another offensive rebound...amazing. We deserve to lose...and we give up another alley-oop...

Horrible game...it figures we lose to the Bucks a week ago and then the Hornets tonight...we can't beat crappy teams...

First the Sonics, then the Blazers, then the Bucks, and now the Hornets...great job, Lakers. You've made us Lakers fans proud.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Lol this team is a fluke. Always get so god damn confident with themselves. Especially crap players like Smushy Parker.

This is why they blow 3-1 leads.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

think it would've been any different if kobe didnt start?


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

lakers are getting reamed on the offensive glass.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

This game and the Bucks game are 2 games we should have won... our record should be 14-4


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We suck from the free throw line...we can't rebound...we can't shoot threes...and Pargo is making the Lakers look like fools for not keeping him...


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

wow they just have to add insult to injury


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

a.y.h. said:


> think it would've been any different if kobe didnt start?


Nah Kobe played well. we just sucked on the O boards... and CP3 just killed us...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

To add insult to injury, the Hornets just got _another_ offensive rebound...


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

I cant believe we lose this game. Damnit, we get outrebounded, outworked and deserve to lose this game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

upsanddowns said:


> Lol this team is a fluke. Always get so god damn confident with themselves. Especially crap players like Smushy Parker.
> 
> *This is why they blow 3-1 leads.*


Getting carried away, aren't we?

For a young team like Lakers, this bad loss should teach them never to take your opponent lightly. I hate the fact that we are chucking up 3s too much. This is very disturbing to me since Phil is a discipline guy. It needs to be sorted out in the locker room.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

if our game against atlanta goes like this..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Cris said:


> i hope this doesnt turn into this weeks version of the bucks game


...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Lynx said:


> Getting carried away, aren't we?
> 
> For a young team like Lakers, this bad loss should teach them never to take your opponent lightly. I hate the fact that we are chucking up 3s too much. This is very disturbing to me since Phil is a discipline guy. It needs to be sorted out in the locker room.


Exactly... I say w/e, forget about it and look at the Hawks now.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

****in' Cris.. :curse:

You are officially banned to make any predictions from now on. :wink:


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

It's hard to beat anyone if you shoot 19 less shots than them. Lakers shot 73 times and the Hornets shot 92 times. 20 offensive rebounds, good lord. Lakers lost for no other reason.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

<table align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="750"><tbody><tr><td valign="top" width="560">
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr align="center"> <td>    (9-8) </td> <td width="370"> <table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="ysptblbdr2"> <table class="ysptblclbg3" border="0" cellpadding="5" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="ysptblbdr2"><td colspan="15" height="1">
</td></tr> <tr align="center" bgcolor="#dedec6"> <td rowspan="5" class="ysptblbdr2" width="1">
</td> <td height="18" width="10"> </td> <td> </td> <td rowspan="5" class="yspwhitebg" width="1">
</td> <td class="yspscores" width="25">1</td> <td rowspan="5" class="yspwhitebg" width="1">
</td> <td class="yspscores" width="25">2</td> <td rowspan="5" class="yspwhitebg" width="1">
</td> <td class="yspscores" width="25">3</td> <td rowspan="5" class="yspwhitebg" width="1">
</td> <td class="yspscores" width="25">4</td> <td rowspan="5" class="yspwhitebg" width="1">
</td> <td class="yspscores" align="right" width="35">Total</td> <td class="yspscores" width="65">
</td> <td rowspan="5" class="ysptblbdr2" width="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="yspwhitebg"><td colspan="13" height="1">
</td></tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="center"> <td height="23" width="10">







</td> <td class="yspscores" align="left"> *New Orl/OKC* </td> <td class="yspscores">30</td> <td class="yspscores">24</td> <td class="yspscores">21</td> <td class="yspscores">30</td> <td class="ysptblclbg6" align="right"> *105* </td> <td class="ysptblclbg6" align="right">Final </td> </tr> <tr class="yspwhitebg"> <td colspan="2">
</td> <td colspan="8" height="1">
</td> <td colspan="2" class="ysptblclbg6">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="center"> <td height="23" width="10">
</td> <td class="yspscores" align="left"> *LA Lakers* </td> <td class="yspscores">34</td> <td class="yspscores">18</td> <td class="yspscores">19</td> <td class="yspscores">18</td> <td class="ysptblclbg6" align="right"> 89 </td> <td class="ysptblclbg6" align="right"> </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr2"> <td colspan="15" height="1">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td>    (12-6) </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td height="7">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"> <td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> New Orl/OKC </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Mason</td> <td>45</td> <td>8-16</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>3</td> <td>10</td> <td>2</td> <td>5</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>16 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Jackson</td> <td>21</td> <td>1-5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>3</td> <td>5</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>4 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Chandler</td> <td>32</td> <td>4-5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>4</td> <td>12</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>4</td> <td>10 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Butler</td> <td>42</td> <td>9-17</td> <td>2-6</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>1</td> <td>6</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>5</td> <td>22 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Paul</td> <td>41</td> <td>11-22</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>4-6</td> <td>3</td> <td>6</td> <td>11</td> <td>3</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>26 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Simmons</td> <td>16</td> <td>3-6</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>4</td> <td>6</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>6 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Pargo</td> <td>35</td> <td>8-21</td> <td>4-7</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>21 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> H. Armstrong</td> <td>3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="center"> <td align="left"> D. West</td> <td colspan="12">DNP - Coach's Decision</td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="center"> <td align="left"> P. Stojakovic</td> <td colspan="12">DNP - Coach's Decision</td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="center"> <td align="left"> B. Jackson</td> <td colspan="12">DNP - Cracked Left Rib.</td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="center"> <td align="left"> L. Johnson</td> <td colspan="12">DNP - Coach's Decision</td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="center"> <td align="left"> B. Bass</td> <td colspan="12">DNP - Coach's Decision</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>235</td> <td>44-92</td> <td>6-15</td> <td>11-17</td> <td>20</td> <td>49</td> <td>20</td> <td>15</td> <td>8</td> <td>3</td> <td>21</td> <td>105 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.478</td> <td>.400</td> <td>.647</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 9 </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td height="7">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"> <td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> LA Lakers </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Walton</td> <td>34</td> <td>4-8</td> <td>0-4</td> <td>3-4</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>4</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>11 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Odom</td> <td>40</td> <td>7-14</td> <td>1-4</td> <td>5-8</td> <td>1</td> <td>7</td> <td>4</td> <td>7</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>20 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> K. Brown</td> <td>29</td> <td>4-8</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>2</td> <td>9</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>9 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> K. Bryant</td> <td>37</td> <td>10-17</td> <td>2-6</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>4</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>24 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> S. Parker</td> <td>30</td> <td>3-8</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>1-4</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>7 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Evans</td> <td>18</td> <td>2-5</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>5 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Bynum</td> <td>7</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> V. Radmanovic</td> <td>6</td> <td>1-3</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Farmar</td> <td>19</td> <td>3-5</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>4</td> <td>6 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Turiaf</td> <td>9</td> <td>2-4</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>5 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> S. Vujacic</td> <td>7</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="center"> <td align="left"> C. Mihm</td> <td colspan="12">DNP - Coach's Decision</td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="center"> <td align="left"> B. Cook</td> <td colspan="12">DNP - Coach's Decision</td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="center"> <td align="left"> S. Williams</td> <td colspan="12">DNP - Coach's Decision</td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="center"> <td align="left"> A. McKie</td> <td colspan="12">DNP - Coach's Decision</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>236</td> <td>36-73</td> <td>3-19</td> <td>14-23</td> <td>5</td> <td>31</td> <td>24</td> <td>17</td> <td>9</td> <td>6</td> <td>19</td> <td>89 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.493</td> <td>.158</td> <td>.609</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 11 </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td height="7">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"> <td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> Game Info</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="yspnotice"> *Technical Fouls:* None
*Officials:* Derrick Collins, Eric Lewis, Steve Javie </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td height="7">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td width="10"> </td> <td class="ysprtcol1" align="center" valign="top" width="180"> <table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"> <td class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> Top Performers</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="ysptblbdr2"> <table class="yspwhitebg" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="ysptblthbody1"> <td colspan="2" class="yspdetailttl"> New Orl/OKC</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr2"> <td colspan="2" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td height="60" valign="top">  </td> <td class="yspgens" valign="top" width="100%"> C. Paul
11-22, 26 Pts
6 Rebs, 11 Assists </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1"> <td colspan="2" class="yspdetailttl"> LA Lakers</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr2"> <td colspan="2" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td height="60" valign="top">  </td> <td class="yspgens" valign="top" width="100%"> K. Bryant
10-17, 24 Pts
2 Rebs, 4 Assists </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td height="7"><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td height="7"><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"> <td class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> NBA Box Scores</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="ysptblbdr2"> <table class="yspwhitebg" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td> Wed Dec 6, 2006
 Orlando 80
Indiana 94
Final 

 Toronto 91
Cleveland 95
Final 

 San Antonio 96
Charlotte 76
Final 

 Washington 113
New York 102
Final 

 Memphis 98
Boston 96
Final 

 Houston 84
Minnesota 90
Final 

 Portland 94
Milwaukee 102
Final OT 

 Atlanta 98
Denver 96
Final 

 Philadelphia 94
Chicago 121
Final 

 New Orl/OKC 105
LA Lakers 89
Final 
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table> </td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What the **** was that? That was honestly the worst Lakers game I have seen in recent memory.

Losing to probably the worst team in the league (since they don't have half their squad) at home with our full lineup by 16 points is just pathetic...utterly pathetic.

I didn't see any effort from any of them. It was like they gave up at the beginning of the 3rd Q. They just walked around and watched while the Hornets outrebounded them by 20 and scored about 50 second chance points.

I have had enough of Smush Parker. This guy needs to get the hell out of the starting lineup. Mo Williams...22pts. Jannero Pargo...19pts. 

Disgusting.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Worst loss of the season? The guys looked so uninspired tonight.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Two games like this in one week...right now, we are no where REMOTELY CLOSE to a championship contender.

This just exposed so many weaknesses. 

Were they all pissed off at each other? It was as if they had accepted defeat when they were only down 6 with 5 minutes left.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Very bad loss, Kobe the decoy doesn't work he couldn't provide the energy and it seemed like everyone else was dead. 

Kobe better off sitting out we might have manufactured better energy and more inside play. kwame got 2 shots in the 2nd half, Bynum didn't play and Turiaf got 1 touch. 

We have played 2 clunkers at home a very bad development. 

4 guys killed us, Paul, Pargo, Butler, and Mason. all perimeter players.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Lynx said:


> Getting carried away, aren't we?
> 
> For a young team like Lakers, *this bad loss should teach them never to take your opponent lightly*. I hate the fact that we are chucking up 3s too much. This is very disturbing to me since Phil is a discipline guy. It needs to be sorted out in the locker room.


I feel like they always take their opponet lightly after a few wins, the Bucks game and this one.
I think after this game Phil will be angry, the Lakers will play with more focus, will win somes then lose some games like this game.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> Very bad loss, Kobe the decoy doesn't work he couldn't provide the energy and it seemed like everyone else was dead.
> 
> Kobe better off sitting out we might have manufactured better energy and more inside play. kwame got 2 shots in the 2nd half, Bynum didn't play and Turiaf got 1 touch.
> 
> ...


What about Simmons and Chandler? Those guys annihilated us on the boards. And I'm pretty sure they both weigh less than Sasha.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Killed on boards Kwame got 9 and odom 7. 

Maybe kwame should have gotten 3 more, Odom should get 4 more and we still get slayed on the boards. 

None of the guards or bench helped on the boards at all. 

Gut reactuion is to blame the bigs but our guards weren't digin back at all. 

Just one of those games where we thought we'd win easy and they took it to our weak perimeter defense.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Simply put, we underestimated them. That's the Lakers main problem right now. We get too cocky, it seems, and think we can beat anyone because we just beat the Jazz, Clippers, and Pacers...and it always comes back to bite them in the ***.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Steez said:


> Exactly... I say w/e, forget about it and look at the Hawks now.


I agree no use dwelling on this one. Every team plays clunkers. 

I actually think we need the road now. We're getting to soft at home. Yime to get out there and bond and find that bunker mentality. 

Being told how great we are with so many home games by fans in the city. 

Time to get out there, get booed and start finding that toughness.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We've got 4 very tough games coming up after the Hawks game (which could be tough in itself if they play like they did tonight), and I think those 4 games will show us what the real Lakers are made of this far into the season: vs. San Antonio, @ Houston, @ Dallas, vs Houston. 

After a week and a half, we should be able to get a better understanding of how the Lakers will keep playing...


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

W- Hawks

L- Spurs

W-Mavericks

L-Rockets



Hopefully they go at least .500 these next four...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> I agree no use dwelling on this one. Every team plays clunkers.
> 
> I actually think we need the road now. We're getting to soft at home. Yime to get out there and bond and find that bunker mentality.
> 
> ...


Kind of odd to hear that, but I agree 100%.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Yeah, I think the home games are making the guys too relaxed.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

All right Lets get something straight...

The things that* had nothing* to do with the loss:

*1. Energy*
For a while I have been wondering why the Lakers have been outrebounding teams before when the Lakers are very poor at boxing out. It's because The Lakers are very good at opportunistic rebounding and Lamar Odom is a monster at controlling the ball. The Lakers played the Hornets with the same mindset - play D, watch the ball, tip the ball, Odom grabs. But The Hornets came in with the exact same gameplan (since the only player that boxes out is Chandler). The Hornets just had better hands and the Lakers were not prepared for that. There were a lot of times that the Lakers had their hands on a rebound but just could not hold on. No matter how hard they chased the ball their was a Hornet player with better hands that got a rebound or a loose ball. So it wasn't energy, It was lack of focus on boxing out.

*2. Defense (Rotation)*
The Lakers played decent on defense (except for guarding Paul of course) but it's hard to tell when a team gives up a lot of offensive rebounds that lead to scores. That's why I wasn't sure why Phil stuck with the 3-2 zone (that appearently the Lakers don't practice often). It made the Lakers less interested in defense and it allowed the Hornets to then score from the perimeter. 

*3. Chris Paul*
Chris Paul would have torch the Lakers nomatter what they do because there is noone on the Lakers that could guard him. Period. The reason why I put him as a nonfactor to the loss is because there were a lot of times when even though Paul was scoring and passing, he was having no effecy to the Hornets momentum. Kobe would have matched every score that Paul throws out.

The things that *did contribute* to the loss:

*1. Kobe Bryant (Ankle)*
Kobe's injury kept him from attacking the paint. Unfortunately, the Lakers adjusted* too well* to that problem by working the offense through the post instead of penatration. They scored well enough for them *to not relized* that they cannot win this way - Kobe needs to drive to the lane. As a result, the Lakers stay with the gameplan, Kobe never really receives defensive attention thus nobody gets loose enough (since there wasn't that much double teaming on Bryant) to stay fresh for the fourth quarter.

*2. Boxout*
As I said in the first section, the Lakers did not concentrate on boxingout so they where in a tip and grab match with the Hornets that they Lost soundly. Those offensive rebounds ruined another good effort from the Lakers' defense.


That's about it. If Kobe's ankle was well enough for him to drive, and if the Lakers concentrated more on boxing out, they would have won this game.

Ohh well there's always next game.......GO LAKERS


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I still wanna cry, man. :boohoo2:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

upsanddowns said:


> W- Hawks
> 
> *W*- Spurs
> 
> ...


edited


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Totally unexpected loss, NO does not even have Peja and West and we still gave this one away.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Just letting you guys know, I'll have to stop doing game threads for about a month. I'm getting my house redone, and really won't have time right now. I'll still be posting though. 

Also with the redesign of the boards, I'll have to change the layout of the game threads as well. =\


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I think I just puked a little in my mouth after watching that ****. Wow. I'm surprised there isn't more talk about Odom's brilliant play. He tried to just dribble it out on the inbounds play instead of pass. I did that once, but it was in the 4th grade. Unbelievable lack of focus for the entire team. Hopefully we'll rebound from this sooner than later.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

26 pts, 11 assists... I was close on my pauls prediction, but no cigar, wish I would have been wrong though


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I think I just puked a little in my mouth after watching that ****. Wow. I'm surprised there isn't more talk about Odom's brilliant play. He tried to just dribble it out on the inbounds play instead of pass.


oh, so that's what the violation was for. must've missed it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah that play by Odom was mind-boggling. I have no idea what was going through his mind.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

This game was sad. It just seemed like one of those nights. These guys looked like they had gone out drinking the night before. Odom's play, uuugggghhhhhh. Talk about losing focus. A perfect representation of how people criticize Odom for not keeping his head in the game.

To The One, I agree with you on some things but disagree on others. I think Boxing Out and energy basically go hand in hand. Boxing out is all about working harder for position than the man you're guarding. Its hustle and the Lakers looked slow.

The other thing I disagree on is Kobe. I thought he played a great game. He had 24 pts in limited minutes on 50+% shooting. Tyson Chandler was in foul trouble, and The NOK were over the limit 4 minutes into the 4th quarter. I think he contributed well, but the support crew disappeared.


----------

